# What do you put on your face when snowblowing?



## velvetfoot (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried a Stihl helmet w/muffs and wire shield today.  Mixed results:  seems to have stopped some of the snow blowback, but visibility deteriorated as screen got clogged.  I'm going to try a plastic face shield tomorrow.  Or maybe just the balacava.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 13, 2011)

Usually just dark safety glasses that fit over my eyeglasses,my thick long winter beard is enough unless there's 30MPH gusts.Then use an internal hardhat liner thats similar to a ski mask.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got a big Husky, and can change the discharge angle right off the handles. One lever for that, one for chute angle-low or high. Depends on the wind.- goggles and a facemask, all I have to offer.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 13, 2011)

glasses off, is a big deal for me (since I wear glasses). They get fogged up and covered in moisture otherwise, and impede my view.  Don't wear NOTHIN on my face.  I put a hat on though.

-Soupy1957


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunglasses with polarized lenses and a hat.  Balaclavas make me sweat and fog up my glasses.  The right treatment on the lenses prevents most fogging.

S


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a lightweight balaclava that  I use for hiking up the local mountains in NH. It takes awhile for most folks with glasses to realize that they have to breather through their mouth instead of nose to keep moisture awy from glasses.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 13, 2011)

Ski goggles/balaclava/hooded shell.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 13, 2011)

Coat, gloves, hat, maybe the hood over the hat, nothing on the face, don't really need it.  I only get snow in the face when i try to shoot it long distances, so I just keep the chute aimed near horizontal, which gets me between 4-10 feet distance from the machine.  Plenty for my needs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried the plastic face mask this morning.
It has potential!  I had some wind (not much though) blow some snow in my face and I couldn't feel it.
It did get fogged/iced up and every once in awhile it had to be wiped on the inside and outside.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't snowblow . . . but when I plow I don't usually cover my face unless it's really windy . . . and then I typically will put on one of my light weight balaclavas that I use while snowmobiling.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a snowblower cab  two years ago and decided to put it on as needed. We've had only wet crap since.
Still in the box.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 13, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I tried the plastic face mask this morning.
> It has potential!  I had some wind (not much though) blow some snow in my face and I couldn't feel it.
> It did get fogged/iced up and every once in awhile it had to be wiped on the inside and outside.



RainX both sides and buff it clear.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2011)

Ia! Ia! Mr. Plow ftagn! This snow may eternal lie, and with strange aeons even snow may melt... OK- I'm no Lovecraft.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 13, 2011)

Adios, you're definitely an artist!

S


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Ia! Ia! Mr. Plow ftagn! This snow may eternal lie, and with strange aeons even snow may melt... OK- I'm no Lovecraft.



And here I was thinking you were an Ood.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 13, 2011)

a smile


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 13, 2011)

AP dressed as a Tuskan Raider....nice, very nice....keeps the neighborhood children at bay. Or perhaps hes that squid faced fellow from the Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a hand knit Cthulhu ski mask


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 13, 2011)

ah, even better...I shall sacrifice my cats to your visage later.


----------

